# Cleveland Welding Womens Roadmaster



## martin (Jun 25, 2016)

CAN SOME ONE HELP ME DATE THIS BIKE i PICKED UP YESTERDAY IN SOUTHERN OREGON ?

Cleveland Welding Roadmaster, the chain guard says J.C. Higgins , missing headlamp , mostly all there .


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

I think its a 40.  It is also kinda different to see the "flying pork chop" stlye chain ring on it.  Could well be stock, but these are usually talked about on the RM CT.  Rare-ish chain ring.  Cool bike, I love ratty old girls roadmasters!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 25, 2016)

I think it's earlier than 46, would have had curved chainstays that late. That rack is the same as the later supreme also.


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 25, 2016)

40, wrong chain guard, wrong chain ring, wrong saddle, wrong front rim.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

If ya go to get rid of the chain ring, you might want to sell it someone with a Roadmaster cycle truck that could use it    Like, ohhh, I dunno.. ME!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

Heres some incentive to fix the old girl up! This one is western flyer badged, youd need the chain ring pictured


----------



## martin (Jun 25, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> 40, wrong chain guard, wrong chain ring, wrong saddle, wrong front rim.




thanks for the info you were right about saddle , rim and chaingaurd they are replaced . What do you think the value is on this ,? I paid 85.00 .


----------



## martin (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Heres some incentive to fix the old girl up! This one is western flyer badged, youd need the chain ring pictured
> 
> View attachment 333078
> 
> View attachment 333079




nice ! definitely  incentive !


----------



## martin (Jun 25, 2016)

any one know what the headlamp looked like ? pictures ?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 25, 2016)

Its the round light, let me find a pic. They are usually just shy of $200.   Fork is worth what you paid for the bike, but overall it is not terribly valuable.  You might get $200 tops Id say for the bike and that is not a offer  I paid 350 for the one I pictured and hated doing it but it was my ladies favorite color scheme....


Heres a link to one, most of em I seen are white but paint color I guess happened. Im not the expert.


----------



## martin (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Its the round light, let me find a pic. They are usually just shy of $200.   Fork is worth what you paid for the bike, but overall it is not terribly valuable.  You might get $200 tops i.d. say for the bike and that is not a offer  I paid 350 for the one I pictured and hated doing it but it was my ladies favorite color scheme....
> 
> 
> Heres a link to one, most of em I seen are white but paint color I guess happened. Im not the expert.



Thanks for the good info Dave !


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 26, 2016)

The smaller light with the wire (white) is wired to the tank, so you need a tank too. The bigger rusty one has the battery in the headlamp. Part it out, it's not worth fixing it up with that house paint on it.


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 26, 2016)

They are hard to find lights with that rooster crown on top of it.


----------



## ram.1950 (Jul 11, 2016)

BTW - the Chain Ring that is on this girl's bike may not be "correct" but CWC would randomly install any part that was laying around. I'm pretty sure that is the sprocket it was built with even though they are more commonly seen on a Cycle Truck. I have a 1941 girl's CWC Western Flyer with the Shockmaster and it too has the "flying porkchop" chain ring. I present Exhibit A -







Now you've seen two with the "incorrect" chain ring. I'm always amazed that collectors think a bike only came with one distinct set of parts. When talking to rms37 a few years ago he confirmed that non-specific parts like stems would be purchased as what was good quality in that time period which likely included more than one Brand being used at the same time. When I used to collect Marx Tin Trains it was common to find the lithography of an entirely different toy on the inside of some other tin toy. My theory has always been that a manufacturer like Cleveland Welding would always use up the remainder of last seasons parts first. With that thinking there could possibly be many variations of the same bike at any given time - in theory.  Robert

Oh yea - I purchased this bike off the original owners husband while it was sitting on the end of his driveway marked $50 - I gave him $40.


----------



## ram.1950 (Jul 11, 2016)

martin said:


> CAN SOME ONE HELP ME DATE THIS BIKE i PICKED UP YESTERDAY IN SOUTHERN OREGON ?
> 
> I looked through my Serial Numbers of CWCs that I have owned. I have a 1939 with the letter E and a 1940 with the letter H so yours would fall somewhere in between. I'd put my money with Dave and say 1940.  Robert


----------

